# First Time Ticketed (Thread Closed)



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Having never been pulled over in my life (except this week) I have a couple of questions I was hoping someone could answer.

Yes, I was speeding as is obvious by the ticket I received. No, I was not paying attention to my speed...just going with the flow of traffic and I was the lucky station wagon to be picked out of the crowd. Yes, I am an idiot for not realizing I was going 83 in a 55 on Route 3. I am stupid, otherwise I would not likely be posting to this forum. I immediately pulled over and asked the cop how fast I was going (when I saw him I was my spedometer at 73, but clearly he tagged me at some point doing 83 at 1800 feet away on a LIDAR). I immediately apologized.

Having never been pulled over let alone received a ticket I guess I was a little sad the cop was not kind enough to give me a warning. This isn't a habit of mine (speeding). I KNOW route 3 is 55mph and I KNOW there are plenty of cops on it. I made an obvious error and was simply following the traffic and yes, I was thinking about my meeting I was late for. 

In any event, I'll stop making excuses for my stupid-self and get to the questions:
1) I am a step 9 driver. Will I get points on my insurance for this ticket? I have no idea how the point system works and what will happen to my insurance.

2) Should I even bother to appeal? Clearly I don't have much of a case. I guess I just surprised that there wasn't even a warning. I'm really sorry and I just feel like this police officer was looking to get a quota. It's not like I have a history of this, was rude to him, etc. Aren't we all human and don't we all make mistakes? I was really upset about being such an idiot and, trust me, the humilation has been quite enough. I'm quite sure the court doesn't want to hear "I'm really sorry", but I guess I just want someone with some knowledge to tell me that.

Thank you to anyone who replies. Just looking for guidance. I tried looking up insurance laws for this state and what happens when you get your first and only ticket, but there just aren't any sites out there (lots of sites for lawyers to help you get out of a ticket). Thanks again!

One Sad Massachusetts Resident


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: First Time Ticketed*

Appeal it, 50-50 shot, very least you will get it reduced.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: First Time Ticketed*



j809 said:


> Appeal it, 50-50 shot, very least you will get it reduced.


How much *IS* the reduction on a WARNING ???????


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: First Time Ticketed*

Less than Zero


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: First Time Ticketed*



SadResident said:


> I'm really sorry and I just feel like this police officer was looking to get a quota.


I thought this was going to be the very first person to take responsibility for their actions...until I got to this part. Bombs away everyone!


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: First Time Ticketed*

you were doing 28mph over and think a warning is appropriate? putz.

yes, your insurance will go up. alot. appeal it anyway. you might get the fine reduced(which wont affect your surcharge one bit, but might make you feel better).

putz


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: First Time Ticketed*



SadResident said:


> 1) I am a step 9 driver. Will I get points on my insurance for this ticket? I have no idea how the point system works and what will happen to my insurance.


We are not MassInsuranceAgents.com...



SadResident said:


> 2) Should I even bother to appeal? Clearly I don't have much of a case. I guess I just surprised that there wasn't even a warning.


Always appeal.



SadResident said:


> I'm really sorry and I just feel like this police officer was looking to get a quota.


That's what it's always about isn't it? Make sure you mention that at your hearing.



SadResident said:


> One Sad Massachusetts Resident :sad:


With Deval Patrick as Governor, you're in good company.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: First Time Ticketed*



SadResident said:


> Yes, I am an idiot for not realizing I was going 83 in a 55 on Route 3. I am stupid, otherwise I would not likely be posting to this forum.


Yes. I'm guessing that this condition will not improve much after posting here either.



> 1) I am a step 9 driver. Will I get points on my insurance for this ticket? I have no idea how the point system works and what will happen to my insurance.


Call your insurance company and ask them. They're gonna find out anyway!



> I guess I just surprised that there wasn't even a warning. I'm really sorry and I just feel like this police officer was looking to get a quota. It's not like I have a history of this, was rude to him, etc. Aren't we all human and don't we all make mistakes? I was really upset about being such an idiot and, trust me, the humilation has been quite enough. I'm quite sure the court doesn't want to hear "I'm really sorry", but I guess I just want someone with some knowledge to tell me that.


Do you think that murderers who have committed homicide for the first time should get warnings too?

Or people who were speeding and caused an accident which subsequently killed or seriously injured someone, therefore changing and devastating the entire course of multiple lives? That's a pretty significant "mistake" that could very well happen, hence why we have driving laws and penalties to prevent or reduce these sort of possibilities.

Ever seen a wreck on the highway caused by a speeder that was going about 30 over the limit? It's not a pretty sight. You could have killed someone(s) and/or yourself. You did violate a law, did you not? So tell us why you should have gotten a warning again?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: First Time Ticketed*

Sad Resident,

Ever wonder why all those sports cars go flying by you on the highway but never get pulled over?

It's called physics.

Lidar, although extremely reliable at picking speeds, attaches itself to the larger vehicle.

If you think carefully, there was probably a car going much faster than you were just previously. The lidar picked up the speed of that vehicle and attached it to yours.

In the long run, a smaller vehicle than a station wagon may be beneficial.

In the short run, all district court judges have been made aware of this deficiency. The problem arises that a judge must remain neutral and cannot offer this evidence.

However, if you bring it up in front of the court, he has the responsibility to rule in your favor.

You might want to bring it up at the magistrate's hearing but since the clerk has no "judicial authority", then you may not be able to invoke this.

I would seriously consider this appeal because the fine is what it is.

It's the surcharge that will haunt you for many years to come.

Once you get the first "responsible ticket" then everything is surchargeable. Even parking tickets.

I am so confident in this statement that you have my permission to print it out and bring it to court with you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

*First Time Ticketed*

Can't seem to reply to my original post...hopefully it'll merge into the original one. Love the sarcasm and the lack of actual advice. I'm sure not one of you has ever sped. Speaking of endangering lives....how about the police officers that fly down at 90+mph without their lights on or the one that cut me off at the intersection or the one that failed to put on his turn signal, slammed on his break and made a u-turn in front of me? I do appreciate every sacrifice that an officer makes. My family has had a long history of being with fire departments and I have two friends that are officers in other states. I am never disrepectful to an officer and always appreciate their work. YES...I fully appreciate getting pulled over and feel that I should have been. However, to be honest, I couldn't have been speeding for that long. I do look at my speed quite a bit to ensure I'm not speeding. I am a good citizen and volunteer with the community over 10+ hours a week with various organizations. I support my local polica department fundraisers every year. So please don't equate me to a murderer. There's not many "mistake" murderings occuring. I am sure every one of you always uphold the law even when off duty and I'm sure no one in your family speeds. I have been driving for over 20 years and this is the first time I was pulled over. I know you're not insurance agents, but I have a feeling you know what happens to someone's insurance. I guess I'm too nice for this forum. I'm sorry that I posted an honest thread looking for honest advice. Not once did I say I wasn't going to pay the ticket or that I thought I wasn't at fault. Clearly I am. If you don't know about insurance or how the appeal process works and whether it is completely worthless if I even try to appeal, then just admit you don't know. If I knew I wouldn't be asking. Please don't bash a hard working person who made one mistake and is asking questions to people who might know.

One Sad Massachusetts Resident


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: First Time Ticketed*



SadResident said:


> 1) I am a step 9 driver. Will I get points on my insurance for this ticket? I have no idea how the point system works and what will happen to my insurance.


No you're not.. they did away with that rating system a few years ago.



SadResident said:


> 2) Should I even bother to appeal? Clearly I don't have much of a case. I guess I just surprised that there wasn't even a warning. I'm really sorry and I just feel like this police officer was looking to get a quota. It's not like I have a history of this, was rude to him, etc. Aren't we all human and don't we all make mistakes? I was really upset about being such an idiot and, trust me, the humilation has been quite enough. I'm quite sure the court doesn't want to hear "I'm really sorry", but I guess I just want someone with some knowledge to tell me that.


Sure.. Sure.. He should have given you a warning so that the next time you get stopped for doing 30 mph over the limit you can cry again. I suppose you could live off the "I deserve a warning" routine for the rest of your life.


----------



## KJack815 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: First Time Ticketed*

did you not expect what you got? you aren't going to get sympathy from people on a cop forum when you are going over 1.5 the speed limit...

i must admit however that unregistered posters always make for a good laugh


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: First Time Ticketed*



SadResident said:


> Can't seem to reply to my original post...hopefully it'll merge into the original one. Love the sarcasm and the lack of actual advice. I'm sure not one of you has ever sped. Speaking of endangering lives....how about the police officers that fly down at 90+mph without their lights on or the one that cut me off at the intersection or the one that failed to put on his turn signal, slammed on his break and made a u-turn in front of me? I do appreciate every sacrifice that an officer makes. My family has had a long history of being with fire departments and I have two friends that are officers in other states. I am never disrepectful to an officer and always appreciate their work. YES...I fully appreciate getting pulled over and feel that I should have been. However, to be honest, I couldn't have been speeding for that long. I do look at my speed quite a bit to ensure I'm not speeding. I am a good citizen and volunteer with the community over 10+ hours a week with various organizations. I support my local polica department fundraisers every year. So please don't equate me to a murderer. There's not many "mistake" murderings occuring. I am sure every one of you always uphold the law even when off duty and I'm sure no one in your family speeds. I have been driving for over 20 years and this is the first time I was pulled over. I know you're not insurance agents, but I have a feeling you know what happens to someone's insurance. I guess I'm too nice for this forum. I'm sorry that I posted an honest thread looking for honest advice. Not once did I say I wasn't going to pay the ticket or that I thought I wasn't at fault. Clearly I am. If you don't know about insurance or how the appeal process works and whether it is completely worthless if I even try to appeal, then just admit you don't know. If I knew I wouldn't be asking. Please don't bash a hard working person who made one mistake and is asking questions to people who might know.
> 
> One Sad Massachusetts Resident


And what exactly was wrong with my advice?


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

*Re: First Time Ticketed*

You know theres a group of people who come on here and say they got a ticket ...they didnt deserve it..what should they do..Anyways everytime they come on here it absolutely infuriates people..Why bother answering..Just ignore them and let them figur it out..I sometimes wonder if people are doing it to get a rise out of evryone so they could show their friends..This situation is becoming a ground hog day


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: First Time Ticketed*



robodope said:


> You know theres a group of people who come on here and say they got a ticket ...they didnt deserve it..what should they do..Anyways everytime they come on here it absolutely infuriates people..Why bother answering..Just ignore them and let them figur it out..I sometimes wonder if people are doing it to get a rise out of evryone so they could show their friends..This situation is becoming a ground hog day


Although you raise a valid point, I for one am always ready to give guidance and advice to those that ask.

It only fosters better community relations.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: First Time Ticketed*



> One Sad Massachusetts Resident


You sh*t in your pants, you sit in them. Don't come to us and complain about the smell.

Next time you feel yourself getting angry at some driver for cutting you off, blowing by you, or nearly hitting a pedestrian or bicyclist, tell yourself they only deserve a warning.



> Speaking of endangering lives....how about the police officers that fly down at 90+mph without their lights on or the one that cut me off at the intersection or the one that failed to put on his turn signal, slammed on his break and made a u-turn in front of me? I do appreciate every sacrifice that an officer makes.


It entirely possible those officers were headed to scenes of accidents, medical assistance, backing up another officer, or going to some *old lady's house because someone is beating the sh*t out of her!* The point is that police officer's often don't turn on their emergency lights because it often causes people to do stupid things, like stop in the middle of the highway or swerve into oncoming traffic. Sharp officers listen to their radios and very often head to places or incidents or traffic stops they haven't been specifically dispatched to...to be there as backup in case something happens. I guess your "officer friends" in other states forgot to explain that to you.



> I support my local polica department fundraisers every year.


 Do you want a license to commit crimes for donating to charity?

If you caught a 4-year old did something wrong, and when you asked why he said "I saw Billy doing something naughty too!" is that:
1. A valid reason
2. An excuse
Take responsibility for your actions and pay the fine. Don't whine about how you shouldn't be held responsible because you've seen police doing things you don't understand or how you donate money to police charities.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: First Time Ticketed*



SadResident said:


> However, to be honest, I couldn't have been speeding for that long. I do look at my speed quite a bit to ensure I'm not speeding.


So what did you do? Floor it in between glances?

Want advice? Wait, who are those people that offer legal advice? Umm.....I know. A LAWYER!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

*First Time Ticketed*

Um...at no point did I say I didn't deserve the ticket. I honestly thought someone on this post actually KNEW something. Must of have been wrong. Clearly you do you not know about the appeals process or insurance. I am sorry for taking up your time (which clearly appears not to be that valuable since you have time to type away on what you say are pointless forum postings). When you need medical advice because you've made a mistake and caused yourself to be injured don't ask a doctor. They should just call you stupid, laugh and watch you bleed. Needless to say I'm disappointed by this forum. Thank you to those who offered honest advice. To those of you who find yourself so funny (because no one else does) good luck in life...don't bother ever asking advice from anyone. Apparently you know it all. I'm glad I'm surrounded by Einsteins in law enforcement. It must have been Galileo Galilei that pulled me over. Silly me.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: First Time Ticketed*



SadResident said:


> Thank you to those who offered honest advice.


Your welcome,

Try not to let these guys get to you.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: First Time Ticketed*



SadResident said:


> When you need medical advice because you've made a mistake and caused yourself to be injured don't ask a doctor.


That's a bad analogy. The doctor didn't cause the injury. Do you think the troops that are shot in Iraq asked the insurgents for medical help?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: First Time Ticketed*



SadResident said:


> Um...at no point did I say I didn't deserve the ticket. I honestly thought someone on this post actually KNEW something. Must of have been wrong. Clearly you do you not know about the appeals process or insurance. I am sorry for taking up your time (which clearly appears not to be that valuable since you have time to type away on what you say are pointless forum postings). When you need medical advice because you've made a mistake and caused yourself to be injured don't ask a doctor. They should just call you stupid, laugh and watch you bleed. Needless to say I'm disappointed by this forum. Thank you to those who offered honest advice. To those of you who find yourself so funny (because no one else does) good luck in life...don't bother ever asking advice from anyone. Apparently you know it all. I'm glad I'm surrounded by Einsteins in law enforcement. It must have been Galileo Galilei that pulled me over. Silly me.


You deserve everything that you get !! now SHUTUP


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: First Time Ticketed*

Sad Resident, I am going to go out on a limb here but it does not really seem you are looking for advice but, rather you are tying to make yourself feel better about screwing up and speeding.

This is the first time ever that anyone has posted and said they were sorry for speeding, or that they admit they were speeding and knew they screwed up. It's also one of the only times someone has told us about all the "good things" they do for the community and how they donate to the police.

I also see you are taking a defensive stance. You state you are always checking your speedometer. You then go on to ask why "officers that fly down at 90+mph without their lights on"

I have seen some very constructive answers here on what you can and should do about the ticket and very little "light" bashing comments that are normal on this site.

I may be wrong but you really seem to care less about advice but more about making yourself feel better.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

*First Time Ticketed*

QOUTED:
"This is the first time ever that anyone has posted and said they were sorry for speeding, or that they admit they were speeding and knew they screwed up. It's also one of the only times someone has told us about all the "good things" they do for the community and how they donate to the police."

I'm not actually trying to make myself feel better or hear anyone say "you were right." I actually know I was wrong. I truly was looking for advice and I'm sorry if you don't believe that. Sorry no one has ever admitted that to any of you. I really do appreciate cops, but to be honest, when someone is really honest (like myself admitting I'm an idiot and I deserve the ticket but want to know what happens to my insurance) you should just be nice. This is why cop sterotypes are created...because some of you make yourself out to be block head jerks. I'm so sorry that you are in a field that has caused you to all lose hope in humanity and kindess. Most of you are all very bitter and angry individuals. Despite this forum and the angry comments of "shut up", "attention whore" (my favorite), I will continue to support law enforcement and appreciate the sacrifices you make for your family and community. No...I'm not even being sarcastic. I really and truly and honestly was looking for advice. Not pity, not understanding (clearly never happening on this forum). However, I will say most of you are acting like sterotypical cops. It really doesn't do much for your image and really drags down your profession. I don't think I've ever met so many angry, bitter and resentful people on one forum. I feel quite badly for you and plan on paying my ticket just to help pay your salaries so perhaps you can actually smile at the end of the day. I guess I will call my insurance and ask them what happens. For the first and only time involved with getting pulled over I feel embarrassed for my law enforcement if this is how they treat someone who has tried to be nice. Wow. Eye opening experience. Perhaps you should all think about a career change. Most of you are very angry, untrusting individuals. Bless your families and bless those in the community that get the honor of having to deal with you. I just embarrassed for most of you and I truly am sorry for speeding and take 100% of the blame and, no, I'm not looking for any sympathy. I look at you with great compassion because your profession has caused you to be so very angry.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: First Time Ticketed*

This is the third New Thread on the same subjet that you have started
enough is enough.

Thread Closed


----------

